# how to open hive?



## kirghizstan (May 5, 2014)

So I went to go into the hive this weekend and EVERY top bar had comb that was stuck to the sides. Are there any tricks or is sacrificing one to be able to fit a knife in to cut the others free the only way?

Are there any tricks to keep this from happening in the future in this hive any any others I acquire next year?


----------



## Cdnbeekeeper (Apr 27, 2015)

I would have left the end bar to be able to remove so you can access the hive easily. In your case it may get messy, if anything have you tried removing either of the ends?you may just have to damage one. Always keep a dummy bar in the very back of the hive, keeps it accessable. I would just cut the others free after you clean up The last one. In my experience which has been this year and having to build a second top bar for my bees, I inspect every two weeks and don't find any comb problems, non have attached to the sides other then maybe 1 bar by a small piece of comb the size of my thumb. I find inspecting a top bar more like comb maintenance then anything. Best of luck.

Ahh your follower board, sorry I couldn't think of the name. I would leave that in the end if this is going to continue to happen.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

You need to get in the hive more often and make sure they never get all the way full and that the combs are mostly cut loose. They seldom reconnect them much. That's the preventative. 

If you can get either end open at all (probably sacrificing the last comb) and get a long knife down the sides, you will probably be able to get the next comb out. Harvest the one you broke off (have a container with a lid to put it in). Then you have to cut the sides of each free as you go. Cut from bottom to top as much as possible. Cutting down puts the force in the wrong direction. 

They are kind of expensive but backyardhive.com has some nice tools. If you don't want to buy them you could make something like them. If you go here:
http://www.backyardhive.com/backyardhive_beekeeping_shop/
and about 1/3 of the way down the page there are some tools for cutting comb loose.


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

Michael Bush said:


> You need to get in the hive more often.


Sage advice for all!


----------



## Duncan151 (Aug 3, 2013)

kirghizstan said:


> So I went to go into the hive this weekend and EVERY top bar had comb that was stuck to the sides. Are there any tricks or is sacrificing one to be able to fit a knife in to cut the others free the only way?
> 
> Are there any tricks to keep this from happening in the future in this hive any any others I acquire next year?











That simple tool can be made from a brazing rod or other stiff piece of wire, the short end is sharpened on the top edge. You insert it parallel to the comb that you want to cut, when you reach the bottom of the comb, turn it 90 degrees. Move it to the edge you want to cut and pull up to cut the comb free. I rarely have to use it on my full sized hives, but my nucs need it a lot. It also helps if you want to go into the hive from the front.


----------



## kirghizstan (May 5, 2014)

Thanks,

I'll probably just take out the last 2 combs (it is going to be a mess) then cut the rest with a bread knife. that always seems to work really well.


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

How bad do you really need to get in there at this point? If you haven't been in there all summer why look now? Serious question.

Maybe the best bet is to let the chips fall where they may and regroup next spring and do the damage then when they have all year to recover. Mid-October is no time to slice or crush your queen in Albany, NY. Or anywhere for that matter.

I say let them ride... since it sounds like you've been letting them do that for awhile anyway.


----------



## kirghizstan (May 5, 2014)

I probably haven't been in in a month. I'm use to a few bars being attached, but i started to feed heavy in the past month and they went crazy. i guess i'll just let them have their way for the winter and take no more honey then go in during the spring. 

Really I was looking for any tips to keep it from happening if I make another hive for next year, but i guess the key is just go in all the time.
Thanks


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

kirghizstan said:


> I probably haven't been in in a month. I'm use to a few bars being attached, but i started to feed heavy in the past month and they went crazy. i guess i'll just let them have their way for the winter and take no more honey then go in during the spring.
> 
> Really I was looking for any tips to keep it from happening if I make another hive for next year, but i guess the key is just go in all the time.
> Thanks


So you fed them heavily and then were going to go take the "honey"?

You don't have to go in all the time. I cut out of all my top bars in Langs this year, but I never had issues with them attaching unless I put them in too close on one wall (I used the Les Crowder footprint). Overall it was never an issue for me, and they certainly went longer than two weeks at times.


----------



## kirghizstan (May 5, 2014)

Look I'm new at this. I got nervous that they wouldn't have enough supplies, but now it looks like a huge portion of the 4' hive is filled with honey. Now I think they could spare a bit. I guess I'll just let them be


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

kirghizstan said:


> Look I'm new at this. I got nervous that they wouldn't have enough supplies, but now it looks like a huge portion of the 4' hive is filled with honey. Now I think they could spare a bit. I guess I'll just let them be


It's not honey... that's what I'm saying. 

It's good that you fed.


----------

